# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  حلول السنة الأمازيغية  2963

## GSM-AYA

*كلنا سنحتفل ليلة 12 يناير 2013 م  بالمملكة المغربية
 بمناسبة حلول السنة الأمازيغية 
 الجديدة 2963 المعروفة عند أجدادنا ب(إيض ن الناير)    *

----------


## خلدون عسلي

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## brucelee08

شكرا جزيلا

----------

